# Forum > MMO > Star Wars: The Old Republic > SWTOR Exploration >  Swtor jumping spots of the republic fleet PLUS MORE TO COME!

## bigray

Hey guys, 

I've found it a lot of fun trying to get to places in the game and I've finally started to record them so other people can do it too. I've currently uploaded 1 video with a few jumping spots on the fleet and will be recording more soon. I've explained it in detail so everyone can do it...

SWTOR jumping spots on the fleet - YouTube

There's also a lightsaber bug trick that you can use. It's the other video on my YouTube account

----------

